# Our converted detached garage



## Clark's Doghouse Pub  (Oct 24, 2008)

When we built an attached garage onto our house, our older brick free-standing garage was left unused.  Of course, I decided to turn it into the ultimate hang-out.


----------



## Bushytails (Oct 24, 2008)

Perhaps some pictures got lost along the way?

--Bushytails


----------

